# OTCH Morninglo Fire in the Sky UDX3 MH NA NAJ VCX WCX OS



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Run softly at the bridge Skye


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

" Skye made breed history by becoming the first Champion pointed OTCH/MH. What makes this really special is the fact that Skye has been completely owner trained and handled in all performance events."
http://web.me.com/goldens4u/Christys_/Skyes_Story.html


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what an amazing dog. Run free Sky!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Skye was certainly a pioneer in the golden world. He will be missed.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

What an amazing dog. RIP Skye.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

RIP beautiful Skye


----------

